# Trimming nails, question (with picture)



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Comet's nails have a black line on most of his nails also (maybe all of them?). It's just a coloring and has nothing to do with Comet's quick. It almost looks like someone painted a think stripe along the top of them. Chase's nails look almost identical to Comet's so I would imagine it's the same thing. If you're worried, have the clotting powder ready. But I think you're fine as long as you pay close attention to the quick.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you! I just needed reassurance because I just cannot believe I haven't noticed that before. Thank you!


----------

